# IPv6 autoconfiguration on bonding iface not working [SOLVED]

## selig

I have configured a new server with dual NICs so I thought bonding would be good to have. Unfortunately, I am having trouble getting it to work with IPv6. When I configure only one eth interface, IPv6 autoconfigures and works fine. This does not work for bonding though.

My /etc/conf.d/net:

```

modules="iproute2"

dns_domain_lo="l"

config_eth0="null"

config_eth1="null"

slaves_bond0="eth0 eth1"

rc_net_bond0_need="net.eth0 net.eth1"

config_bond0="192.168.0.87/24"

routes_bond0="default via 192.168.0.3"

dns_servers_bond0="192.168.0.3"

dns_search_bond0="l"

dns_domain_bond0="l"

```

route -6

```

Kernel IPv6 routing table

Destination                    Next Hop                   Flag Met Ref Use If

::1/128                        ::                         Un   0   1   162 lo

fe80::/64                      ::                         U    256 0     0 bond0

ff00::/8                       ::                         U    256 0     0 bond0

::/0                           ::                         !n   -1  1    80 lo

```

route -6 after a minute or two:

```

Kernel IPv6 routing table

Destination                    Next Hop                   Flag Met Ref Use If

::1/128                        ::                         Un   0   1   162 lo

2a01:8c00:ff71::/64            ::                         UAe  256 0     0 bond0

fe80::/64                      ::                         U    256 0     0 bond0

ff00::/8                       ::                         U    256 0     0 bond0

::/0                           fe80::7271:bcff:feb1:d9cf  UGDAe 1024 0     0 bond0

::/0                           ::                         !n   -1  1    80 lo

```

So it seems the routing table changes after a short while but IPv6 still does not work. fe80::7271:bcff:feb1:d9cf is the correct link address of my router box.

The interface never gets a global address (it is a mode 0 bond):

```

bond0: flags=5187<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.87  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::225:90ff:fea4:a5f5  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:25:90:a4:a5:f5  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 135886  bytes 16243634 (15.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 237471  bytes 167610481 (159.8 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

All traffic seems to be routed to loopback as a result...

Could anyone help? Thanks!Last edited by selig on Tue Mar 12, 2013 5:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

Would it be related to this by any chance?

----------

## selig

That is probably not the problem, I have discovered that if I connect only one of the cables, then start the bond, it works as expected and it immediately receives an IPv6 address and routing information. However, if I connect both cables and start the bond, it will not work.

EDIT: solved it! I have changed the bonding mode to 1, so that only one interface is active at a time and now it's working great.

----------

